# Game 37:Pacers(21-15) @ Wolves(18-18)



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

@









*Sheefo's Keys to the Game:*We need to contain TInsley from gettin 10+ assists in this one. KG will need to defend JO pretty well too. Solid defense and not a lot of turnovers will get us a win here.

*Prediction:*W
*Prediction Record:*(20-16)


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

I'm thinking we win this one. Don't know why, but I feel good about this game (sadly, that traditionally sets me up to be let down, but I digress).

On another note, the Jazz and Nuggets are playing each other tonight. Here's hoping that they both manage to lose somehow! :cheers:


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

well i think oneal is out..which is good but they will still play good becuz of their depth...but i think kg should own them


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

If Garnett continues his trend of shoving my words down my throat, I'll be pleasantly surprised. Really, sans JO, this is another frontline he should own.

Won't be able to see the game, though...goin' shooting tonight. Go Wolves!


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Game isn't televised, so I might go, haven't decided yet.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

socco said:


> Game isn't televised, so I might go, haven't decided yet.



I was going to go.... But things fell out of place... No oneal? Lemme change my prediction lol.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Wolves winning in the 2nd quarter. I am not sure how the Pacers are still in this one. But Griffy has 8 pts, 5 boards and 4 blocks. Wally with 10. KG 6 pts.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

playing well in the 3rd
62-47


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

up by 3 now 88-85 13 seconds left
we have yet to hit a 3 tonight 0-6


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Although it is not officially over yet but I am starting to think they can't really close games especially in the 4th.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Griff is the man tonight.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

jones misses a three, we win TIMBERRRRRRRRR! 90-85 after EG hit 2 from the stripe with a second left


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Agent K said:


> Griff is the man tonight.



Agreed. This is defenatly what we need from him on a consistent basis. Realisticly he won't have games like this consistently, just scoring more consistently. Defenatly a confidence booster for them.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

sheefo13 said:


> Agreed. This is defenatly what we need from him on a consistent basis. Realisticly he won't have games like this consistently, just scoring more consistently. Defenatly a confidence booster for them.


he might be able to if he got the minutes...hes starting but he hardly plays after that..and tonight he had 40 minutes i think while casey benched kandi


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

A performance like this from Griffin makes me question coach Casey's rotation earlier this season. Griffin has always been a better player than Kandi, yet we saw Kandi playing a bunch more minutes than Griffin. 

Hopefully Casey avoids the use of Kandi and more use of Griffin this season.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Okay. So I'm not trying to be a jerk, and I know we got the W, so it's all good.

Why did Garnett put up a "measly" 17/8 tonight? Who was stopping him? Austin Croshere?

Like I said, we got the win so it doesn't matter. But I'm just wondering.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> Okay. So I'm not trying to be a jerk, and I know we got the W, so it's all good.
> 
> Why did Garnett put up a "measly" 17/8 tonight? Who was stopping him? Austin Croshere?
> 
> Like I said, we got the win so it doesn't matter. But I'm just wondering.


I am not sur to be honest. I agree, he should've went off for 30 and 15... Maybe he wasn't trying.



Huddy also didn't play? Any news on that?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> Okay. So I'm not trying to be a jerk, and I know we got the W, so it's all good.
> 
> Why did Garnett put up a "measly" 17/8 tonight? Who was stopping him? Austin Croshere?
> 
> Like I said, we got the win so it doesn't matter. But I'm just wondering.


Coming off with two or so big games in a row, there is a time like that when he only performed medicore games. Been doing that so.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Anyways, who will be watching the game tomorrow on ABC? Myself, like heck I will.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> Huddy also didn't play? Any news on that?


He sucks?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> He sucks?


No, he was out with flu.


----------

